# My budgie's chest is swollen



## elknight1993 (Jul 1, 2021)

I just recently adopted this beautiful budgie. After I took her home I noticed her chest looked swollen. What could cause this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is most likely fat deposits, what does the diet consist of that you are now feeding? There is a feather loss around the ear, was that there when you got him or has he been molting?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You new budgie is a male.
What have you named him?
Did you quarantine him away from the other budgie when you brought him home?
Have you taken him to an Avian Vet yet for a well-birdie check-up?
Is you other budgie a male or a female?
I may be mistaken, but in the picture it looks as though the budgie's beak is too long. It may need to be trimmed.
If the budgie has been on an all-seed diet and has fat deposits the vet will have specific instructions with regard to what foods you should and should not be giving him.
I am concerned about the feather loss on the side of his head as well.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He’s gorgeous and I agree with Cody that he could be overweight! That can cause that “swollen” appearance.


----------

